# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  المعانا في خم السمك يجي بي جااااااااااااااي يسجل

## الشمشار

*
سلامات في الرابط ده ميدو قال خم الرماد سمك 

http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/t21925.html

هوووووووووووووووووي انا كم يوم متقريف لي سمكه طايره ان شاء الله تكون سمكه جلفوطيه 
اها الوصيه بالمهله 
يوم الجمعه الجايه نمش الجبل 
الجمعه بوم 29شهر سبعه يعني ناس المرتبات بكونو صرفو يوم الخميس ورسلو الشيرنق اللهو 20ج في تلفون عبد العزيز 24 وتلفون عبد العزيز 24 سااااااااااااااااااااهل 
0912523021
رسلو الرصيد بدري بدري 
يوم الجمعه الجبل جوكي ناس 
تخريمه 
انا انتهيت من تصوير برنامجين وباقي لي واحد بنتهي منو يوم الاربعاء 
من حقي اخم رمادي بي سمك الجبل وانوووووووم في بيتنا بعد داك ههههههههههههههههه
اي زول معانا يسجل هنا 
*

----------


## ابولين

*:l_speedboat:بختكم تخموا في السمك وكمان سمك الجبل 0بني وبياض 0 وعجبكو ما بتوصي 00 صحتين علي قلوبكم 00 نفسي هفتني لي سمك الجبل ولي معة زكريات يا ما شويناهة وحمرناهة وضربناهة ضرب تمام 00ومعاة حاجات تانية حامياني 0تهي تهي :7_13_5[1]:00
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

:l_speedboat:نفسي هفتني لي سمك الجبل ولي معة زكريات يا ما شويناهة وحمرناهة وضربناهة ضرب تمام 00ومعاة حاجات تانية حامياني 0تهي تهي :7_13_5[1]:00



:017::1 (38)::1 (38):

امممممممممممم زي شنو مثلا كده ؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## ابولين

*امممممممممممم زيشنو مثلا كده ؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه00 زي زيتون ومخلل و:PEPSI:ببسي طبعا0وسلطات منوعة وحاجات كده:008:
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

امممممممممممم زيشنو مثلا كده ؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه00 زي زيتون ومخلل و:PEPSI:ببسي طبعا0وسلطات منوعة وحاجات كده:008:



قلت لي لالالالا صدقتك 
*

----------


## Deimos

*سجل معاك واحد خمام سمك وصلحه ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*يا جماعة دايرنها من بدري بدري أدفعوا الشيرنق عشان ننسق من بدري وأي زول ماشي يسجل إسمه ...

*

----------


## jafaros

*ما تنســـوا خموا لي معاكم 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالمناسبة يا حلوين لو خامين الرماد معانا بي جاي ادفعو بدري  ولو دايرين الاستراحة اتكلمو نحجزها ليكم لكن غيرو يوم الجمعة لو عايزين الاستراحة ولو دايرين الغابة ساي انا جاهز بس يجو معاي شباب من 8 صباحا انشاء الله يكون في الجبل عشان نحجز المكان و نجهز الحاجات + الشير و عبد العزيز يوم الاربعاء علي ابعد تقدير يجوني الجبل عشان نشتري السمك + لازم تجوا كلكم يا شباب ههههههههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سجل يا شمشرة حضوووووووووور اساسي 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*كده حلو جفرووووووووس بطل ثقاله وسجل حضورك ماتخاف معفي هههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

كده حلو جفرووووووووس بطل ثقاله وسجل حضورك ماتخاف معفي هههههههههههههههه 




صحبك جافروس ده ماسورة وهو قاعد الان في سنار 

تخريمة 

بلاي شوفو الجايين كم عشان نختار المكان من بدري يا عمك :big:
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

صحبك جافروس ده ماسورة وهو قاعد الان في سنار 

تخريمة 

بلاي شوفو الجايين كم عشان نختار المكان من بدري يا عمك :big:



 
الجايين بسجلو هنا 
لحدي هسع 4 
واوسونو ما اكد لسه لو جاي بيبقو 5 همتكم شباب 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

الجايين بسجلو هنا 
لحدي هسع 4 
واوسونو ما اكد لسه لو جاي بيبقو 5 همتكم شباب 




و الله  يا اخوي اذا بقيتو خمسة ساي تعالو اكلو معاي في البيت و نمشي نلف ساي و نجي هههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

و الله يا اخوي اذا بقيتو خمسة ساي تعالو اكلو معاي في البيت و نمشي نلف ساي و نجي هههههههههههه



 لالالالا الناس كتار ماشاء الله بس انت اصبر ياداب البوست نزلناهو امس 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

ما تنســـوا خموا لي معاكم 




يا جافروز يخمك جكس يوديك زريبة العيش قول اميييييييييييييييين .؟؟؟:024-:
سنار دى بعيدة تعال وحق التذكرة  ذهاب على والرجعة على (عظمة) :l_moto:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ..
يا شمشرة الجكـــــــــــــــــــــــــس  كيف ...؟؟:tfkeer:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

حضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ..
يا شمشرة الجكـــــــــــــــــــــــــس  كيف ...؟؟:tfkeer:



[justify]
هووووووووووي كده بجيب لينا الطارة و نحنا ما ناقصيين يا عمك ههههههههههه [/justify]
*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

يا جماعة دايرنها من بدري بدري أدفعوا الشيرنق عشان ننسق من بدري وأي زول ماشي يسجل إسمه ...




خلاص ياعزو ماشين ماشين بس ادفع الشيرنق هههههههههه:a38:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووووووق

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

ما تنســـوا خموا لي معاكم 



انا ذاتي
خمو لي معاكم يا الشمشار
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
معكم باذن واحد احد
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*لو ربنا سهل 

باذن الله معاكم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فوووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
ويارب كلكم طيبين
انا كنت بمشي معاكم لكن طاااااااااااااالما ميدو (حمام) ده موجود انا ما ماشة

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع  mido77+ الرايقة 


هاهاهاهاى  جهزى روحك يا الرايقة وادفعى الشيرنق وسيبى الشماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار:578:
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*ميدو متاااااااااااعب
انا دفعوا لي بس ما حامشي طالما انك هناك وبعدين يمكن تاني تعمل فيني جريمة وتقول سرقت سمكنا
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

ميدو متاااااااااااعب
انا دفعوا لي بس ما حامشي طالما انك هناك وبعدين يمكن تاني تعمل فيني جريمة وتقول سرقت سمكنا





لا لا من الناحية دى اطمئنى لان السمك رائحته نفاذة كان قبل الشوى او قبلها عشان كدة ما ح تقدرى تعملى العملة دى ..؟؟:ANSmile23:

تعالى ساااااااااااى يا بت امى عشان تونسى لى الحكومة بتاعتى ...eisawi
*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

حضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ..
يا شمشرة الجكـــــــــــــــــــــــــس  كيف ...؟؟:tfkeer:



متوكل ماتنسه رتاع الموقف تديه الرقم وجيبوه معاك الرحله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجمعين على خير ياصفوة يارائعين
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الموقعين الي الان للحضور : 

1- معاوية قمر الشريف الشمشار 

2- عبد العزيز 24

3-عجبكو 

4- ميدو 77

5- خالد عيساوي 

6- musab aljak

7- محمد star


المشكوك في حضورهم 

الرايقة - جافروس 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  مين زيّْكم  يا بختكم
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الموقعين الي الان للحضور : 

1- معاوية قمر الشريف الشمشار 

2- عبد العزيز 24

3-عجبكو 

4- ميدو 77

5- خالد عيساوي 

6- musab aljak

7- محمد star


المشكوك في حضورهم 

الرايقة - جافروس 



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نجي بيتكم ونلف ولا كيف ي عجبكو :565:
علي حسب :Julia001: انت
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*اوووووووووه عجبكو
اضمن لي ميدو مشاكل ما جاي
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

اوووووووووه عجبكو
اضمن لي ميدو مشاكل ما جاي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
واذا قلنا ليك عشان خاطرنا ، وميدو جاي
بتجي ؟
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
العزيز عيساوي
خاطرك غالي علينا والله ممكن اجي بس ميدو يجيب الحكومة معاه علشان ينشغل عننا
*

----------


## مناوي

*     انت يا ما ....................... مناوي نسيتو مالك ههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سمك الجبل الله يكون في عونو
حتحصل فيه genocide
*

----------


## سيزر

*الجبل الجبل ورانا ايه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

اوووووووووه عجبكو
اضمن لي ميدو مشاكل ما جاي




جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااايى  وجع قلب بس :a28:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
العزيز عيساوي
خاطرك غالي علينا والله ممكن اجي بس ميدو يجيب الحكومة معاه علشان ينشغل عننا




الـ(999) اقصد الحكــــــــــــــــــــومة  ح اجيبها بشرط  انك تكتبى تعهد بعدم الوسوسة وعدم ابرام اتفاقيات (جنتل ومان) :565: من العينة الياها :a039:
*

----------


## أوهاج

*حضور ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

     انت يا ما ....................... مناوي نسيتو مالك ههههههههههههههه 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
واتمسوري :21:
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مراتب بالكوم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ جعفر ( أوهاج ) مبلغ 20 ج .. مبلغ الشيرنج ...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

إستلمت من الأخ جعفر ( أوهاج ) مبلغ 20 ج .. مبلغ الشيرنج ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله ي اوهاج
اوشيك لا ..  اوكاش بس :ANSmile04:
                        	*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*معاكم ان شاء الله بس ربنا يسهل
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*حضوووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*شدو الهمه الجمعه بعد بكره 
*

----------


## السناري

*إنشاء الله بالهناء والشفا ، ومحل ما يسري يمري ، بس أعملوا حسابكم من الشوك . ياريت لو كنا معاكم في السودان . غايتو يوم الجمعة بناكل معاكم بالريحة بس .
*

----------


## عجبكو

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*عووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ناس شامى لى ريحة سمكة مشوية 
*

----------


## جواندي

*احاول حسب الظروف بأذن الله
اكان عوضية للاسماك كان أفضل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

احاول حسب الظروف بأذن الله
اكان عوضية للاسماك كان أفضل




و الله يا جواندي اخير البحر ساي 

شد حيليك و لازم تجي مافي ليك اي طريقة ههههههههههه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*فوووووووووووووق للاهمية
*

----------


## عجبكو

*المسجلون الي الان 

1- عزو24

2- ميدو77

3- الشمشار 

4- عجبكو 

5- مناوي 

6- خالد عيساوي 

7- مصعب الجاك 

8- الرايقة 

9- سيزر 

10- اوهاج 

11- حامد الوالي 

12- عبد العظيم حاج عمر 

13- جواندي 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏osono+


معانا ولا لا يا عمك 
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*اولا رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير 

اهم حاجة تنقلوا الرحلة علي online ومباشر عشان نشوف السمك وهوبتشوي 
ولكن الفائدة شنو نشوفوا ساي ومانضوقوا واهم حاجة في السمك هو ريحتوا المالية الجو

ولكن الحفلة وين ماسامعين اسم الفنان :a029:


بالهنا والشفا ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*عووووووووووك ها اهم شئ الناس تجي بدري بدري انا عندي شغل الساعه 12 ونص بطلع منكم 
ههههههههههههههه 
معليش عصرت عليكم 
لكن الفطور من بدري سمح وسمك البدري طعمو خطري  ههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اناجااااااااااي بس نتلاقي وين
                        	*

----------


## فريد الحاج

*السلام عليكم .....
والاكل سمك الليلة اعمل شنو
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله ي اوهاج
اوشيك لا .. اوكاش بس :ANSmile04:



سلامات خالد حبيبنا
اوكاش لا 
رصيد يس
                        	*

----------


## hagar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بالمناسبة يا حلوين لو خامين الرماد معانا بي جاي ادفعو بدري ولو دايرين الاستراحة اتكلمو نحجزها ليكم لكن غيرو يوم الجمعة لو عايزين الاستراحة ولو دايرين الغابة ساي انا جاهز بس يجو معاي شباب من 8 صباحا انشاء الله يكون في الجبل عشان نحجز المكان و نجهز الحاجات + الشير و عبد العزيز يوم الاربعاء علي ابعد تقدير يجوني الجبل عشان نشتري السمك + لازم تجوا كلكم يا شباب ههههههههههههههههههههه 



بالغرب في قعدة مباااااااااااااااااااااالغة , والسمك من العيون (من الطراحة) للصاج طوالي
هسع انتو وين جووووووووووه الجك

وكان شفووووووووووووت أجرو مركب عمك احمد ابو سوط وجبو السمك من الدبش او سقالة بنيوتي 
او من الميل  
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*بالهنا يا شباب و الله الواحد كان متمني يكون في السودان عشان ينعم بي رفقتكم
*

----------

